# Hey from Pat



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey guys just got back out of hospital again had a collapsed lung,please if you smoke please please quit.Iam doing good now lungs are clear and Iam never smoking again.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn. Hope you're doing better bud!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Good to hear you're doing ok. It's been many years since I quit smoking. I never get craving for that darn thing at all anymore. I wish government ban that altogether.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> Damn. Hope you're doing better bud!


Thanks love those fish of yours they are neat .


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

conix67 said:


> Good to hear you're doing ok. It's been many years since I quit smoking. I never get craving for that darn thing at all anymore. I wish government ban that altogether.


Thanks I wish I had quit long ago .


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Geeze Pat, glad you're okay.

I quit smoking 5 years ago after having smoked for 8.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll be happy to create a simple work-out routine for you to do at home. My brother quit smoking 6 months ago, and I finally got him to commit to exercising and a healthy diet. It's week one and he's doing great.

Let me know Pat! Or anybody else!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh wow .........I am just reading this for the first time .
really sorry to hear this ,how are you now ?

We need to talk about something too !


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's time to use all your smoke money 

for fish

for bigger set up

for fun!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> It's time to use all your smoke money
> 
> for fish
> 
> ...


Yeah... just imagine what we could afford with that extra $70 per week.

I have to quit too.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Thanks love those fish of yours they are neat .


that's what i was thinking too...

sorry to hear you went through that. quitting is always a good thing. i have been cutting down for a few weeks now. i went on zyban but i am apparently quite allergic to the stuff. so i cut down a bit at a time and today, my son turns three, and i quit. hopefully it works this time. i have nicorette gum to help


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Pat recently? I sent her a message a while ago to see how she was doing. I haven't got a reply yet.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Not yet


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

*From Pat*

Iam Back Hey everyone. I just read my mail. I had something I didnt expect the big C. The last few months have been hard but Iam not giving up. I feel great right now . I have enough energy I can at least type. Ciddian hows rhe little one . Mac I lost 1BGJD and 1 EBJD dont know why the rest are doing really great .Mr fishies I owe You.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ooohh!!! There you are pat! Had us all worried for sure 

All is well on my end, please dont worry ^^ Take care of yourself.

I am very sorry for the losses too


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

hey welcome back glad to hear that you quit smoking i hope you do better and recover well


----------

